# using EI for macro but flourish for micro



## Martin in Holland (25 Nov 2014)

At the moment I can't find Trace elements with only a little bit of copper, so I am using flourish and flourish Iron instead, but I am a bit confused about how much to use.
My tank is 300 liter and for macro I am using EI 3x per week dosing (5-6g KNO3, 2-3g KH2PO4 and 11-13g MgSO4).
I want to dose micro's twice a week, any help on dosing please.


----------



## Alastair (25 Nov 2014)

Martin in China said:


> At the moment I can't find Trace elements with only a little bit of copper, so I am using flourish and flourish Iron instead, but I am a bit confused about how much to use.
> My tank is 300 liter and for macro I am using EI 3x per week dosing (5-6g KNO3, 2-3g KH2PO4 and 11-13g MgSO4).
> I want to dose micro's twice a week, any help on dosing please.



Hi Martin 

For the flourish you'd need to dose 46ml over the whole week. Or in your case 23ml per each day. That'll also give you your 0.5ppm iron


----------



## Martin in Holland (26 Nov 2014)

Alastair said:


> Hi Martin
> 
> For the flourish you'd need to dose 46ml over the whole week. Or in your case 23ml per each day. That'll also give you your 0.5ppm iron


WOW...that's a lot....I need to find trace elements here.


----------



## Edvet (26 Nov 2014)

Can't you have some sent over from Holland? (I get mine from aquariumbemesting.nl). One or two packets in a letter should keep you for quite a while.


----------



## Martin in Holland (26 Nov 2014)

Edvet said:


> Can't you have some sent over from Holland? (I get mine from aquariumbemesting.nl). One or two packets in a letter should keep you for quite a while.


I did that last time...I think I'll do that again when my flourish stock will run out (still have quit a bit).


----------



## flygja (9 Dec 2014)

What you can do is grab a bottle of Seachem Iron too. Then dose Trace according to recommended amounts and dose Iron to bump up iron concentration to 0.5ppm.


----------



## Martin in Holland (10 Dec 2014)

thx...done 


flygja said:


> What you can do is grab a bottle of Seachem Iron too. Then dose Trace according to recommended amounts and dose Iron to bump up iron concentration to 0.5ppm.


Thanks...done that


----------

